# Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters



## Matt Derrick (Nov 14, 2007)

> A retrospective documentary on the squatting movement of Villa Road featuring footage of the famous movement plus interviews.
> 
> A look at how values can be put into concrete action and how they can change everyone and everything they touch for the better or for the worse.



*Part 1*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maRAGwoknKg"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters[/ame]

*Part 2*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSQm4KzGHuk"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters (2/6)[/ame]

*Part 3*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9bBIYa9Kgs"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters (3/6)[/ame]

*Part 4*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trnzkZpQdnc"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters (4/6)[/ame]

*Part 5*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FG2TNvy9Do"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters (5/6)[/ame]

*Part 6*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTz-hFJvP8E"]YouTube - Property Is Theft-Villa Road Squatters (6/6)[/ame]


----------

